# hoi allemaal

## mugler

Linux is echt cool.een distro kiezen is best wel moeilijk.Ben een windowsgebruiker met wel wat creatief vermogen.Ubuntu is cool zelfs op mijn 7 inch laptop.Is zelfs een speciale eeebuntu versie.Maar what can do Gentoo?

----------

## MalleRIM

Deze vraag is al vaak beaantwoord. Gebruik alleen maar de zoekfunctie voor uitgebreide discussie.

Conclusie van dit onderwerp: Gentoo is erg moeilijk maar veel plezier als je daaarvan houd, jouw computer te leren kennen en zo

dit is mijn eerste post in de nederlandse forum mijn nederlands moet nog beter worden.

----------

## Jzomer

Hey,

Het ligt allemaal aan voorkeur.

Ik gebruik bijvoorbeeld gentoo omdat door alles zelf te compileren de performance erg om hoog gaat.

Ook is het fijn om controle over je systeem te hebben.

het installeren van gentoo kan best pittig zijn voor mensen die niet veel ervaring hebben met linux.

Het principe van gentoo is eigenlijk dat je zelf bepaald wat er wel en niet aanwezig is op je systeem.

Bij de installatie doe je dus alles ook grotendeels handmatig.

Als je nog niet zoveel ervaring met linux hebt raad ik je aan eerst te beginnen met een wat makkelijkere distributie zoals Ubuntu, Fedora of Debian.

Als je die eenmaal goed onder de knie hebt en je zoekt een uitdaging dan is het natuurlijk erg leuk om gentoo te proberen! 

Met vriendelijke groet,

Jordy

----------

